# Puttin out feelers in cali?



## CelticWanderer (May 25, 2018)

EDIT: my C1 got me a ticket and im on my way home to Ga


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 25, 2018)

Hmmm. I'm currently in that area myself, though I don't really have any means to help out. What kind of resources did you need? I'm guessing just a place to crash? I could take ya out for a meal but that's really all I can offer at this point. 

@creature might be able to help out more. He's posted up around here too.


----------



## creature (May 26, 2018)

Celtic, hi!!

Andy, cool!! Thank you!!

(def down for hanging with food, but.. Johnny's, the place I talked about, nearly fucking killed me w/ phucking phude poyzning, not long after the last PM.... Jesus..)

In any case, Celtic, hola & hello & hoy...

I can offer gear, might even be able to point to places to pitch a tent & drive you there.. I can offer weekend transport, depending on where you crash, so that can help with localization..

a leg tear sounds as crappy as it sounds..
sorry about that..

if i had an apartment, other than a room, you'd be welcome.

what can i do for you, bro, with our vehicle, our time & a bit of our green?

pm me for my # and such..

I can pick you up this weekend (5/26-5/28) and help you find a campsite nearer where I am, so that you have some wheels to take you where they can go, after working hours.

i'm not plastered, but may be, soon, so 5/27 might be best, unless the BLM starts banging at the door..

if you can bus down to the 1, that'd be super cool.. there's bread to be had, so don't worry about the fare.. if you honestly can't walk to the bus station, or can't make fare, i'll drag my ass up to san jose on MemDayWnd, but make sure you are dripping blood or some shit..

if you can get to Pacifica or Half Moon Bay or (best of all) Santa Cruz, you have a 110% guaranteed connection, short of heart attack, bust or car crash..

don't try & save a buck or 2 if you can get to SC.. my rig gets 11 mpg, so saving money on your end, even if it's thought of as more economical, would cost hellafuckhellafuck more than to just spend the $5 extra, instead of the.. 20 gallons of fuel..

also..

i leave my place at about 7:00 AM for work.. (Boat.. please, boat.. Please... Booooat... please...)

in any case, if we *must*, and only if we must, since there are places to stealth pitch, but fuck that if it's actually a bitch), we can stuff you in the van, after working hours..

touchy, but if your workman's comp looks sound, i'll help you get that shit, blood on the table, bro.

one thing, though, hand to hand..

i've bitched my ass all my life, & "muscle tear" to me means "God Fuck Almighty, I Can't Fucking Walk", or damn near to it.

i'm not being a prick, except for being a prick, but if you didn't roll down a rock ledge, stab yourself with your machette, or get hit by a burro, a car or some other equivalent shit, you DO NOT ..

do not

want my help.

I love you, man, so I take your words as truth.


Liars deserve death.


do not burn my shit.. **our** shit,
to make stuff easy for you.

i have a bit of happiness, here, & i will risk it, because we are travelers.

even if we can't give you a place in the van, i can offer you gear & supply runs on the weekend off the santa cruz county coast, until you get stuff resolved.

i cannot, however, though it may be justified, to over extend *my* resources, to help you fuck the system, if it takes more than an honest & reasonable fuck takes..

system fucks can take a long, long, time..

i'm thinking a month of us helping you do what you have to, & gladly..

we all know how tricky love & brethenhood is, especially on the first steps..

commitment & death, hand in fucking hand, and it sucks..

but..

as Cornelius & Viking & Glorious Leader 
& We
all Know

it All

Goes Hand
in Hand..

anyways, hit me up..


bow wow


c


----------



## Dayoldpizza (May 27, 2018)

It is 7 bucks to take the santa cruz express from sj to sc, in scottys valley there is a transit depot to get to sc on the same bus and i beleive its 3.50 from there but dont quote me. When in sc head to the shelter up pacific i beleive over by pacific coast highway 1,asking any local flying a sign or with a pack , they have outreach there such as showers from what i remeber and daily food. Dont sleep on the water front or in san lorenzo park, bad elements come out at night there, similar to golden gate park nowadays...
In halfmoon bay they have a smaller community and some bum feeds and yes less homebums. Halfmoon bay is small and laid back. The library is closed there for construction i beleive atm. . .
Id highly reccomend not entering san jose unless you like big suburban cities..
Get a wheelchair and roll around sc!


----------



## CelticWanderer (May 28, 2018)

creature said:


> Celtic, hi!!
> 
> Andy, cool!! Thank you!!
> 
> ...


Hey i appreciate it man. My C1 actually got a hold of me and shes purchased me a ticket on the greyhound and im on my way home. (Best boss ever?) 
Next time im in cali and in better circumstances, ill hit you up, at the very least buy ya some beer.


----------

